# Ring finger no tie pure fun slingshot!



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This slingshot is pure fun!!!!!! I was a little hesitant when I first shot it, but after the first shot I was hooked. It's definitely a conversation piece. MJ has had me try a couple different types of slingshots, if nothing else just for the fun of it. I haven't had to put new bands on it yet, but Pocket Predator has a video on it. It's a fun slingshot for my collection. The correct number of slingshots is "One More"


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, that one looks like a good time!


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice lil shooter there.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool little shooter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

nice one 

-Epic


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like fun!


----------

